# Cube LTD Team Bleicht aus



## bates1337 (15. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Cube LTD Team 09 gekauft.
Es steht bei mir hinterm Haus unter der Pergola.
Jetzt musste ich feststellen das das Oberrohr nicht mehr Schwarz ist sondern sich in ein Braun verwandelt hat.
Ist das ein Garantiefall?


----------



## Nuub (16. August 2010)

Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. August 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ein Sonderfall & hoffentlich auch ein Einzelfall 
Foto wäre sehr interessant - ob hier ein Anspruch in Sachen "Garantie" vorliegt.
Defekt = Gebrauchswert eingeschränkt oder Produkt unbrauchbar - ist ja eigentlich dadurch nicht gegeben. Ist ja ein eher rein optisches Problem.
Wenn auch sehr ärgerlich.
Andererseits ist die sogenannte "Beschaffenheit" zum Kaufzeitpunkt ja schon eine Andere als jetzt gewesen = evtl. also doch ein Fall für die sogenannte Beschaffenheits- Haltbarkeitsgarantie!
Klassiker .... Garantie, Gewährleistung, Kulanz usw. - siehe Zivilrecht §443 BGB 
oder schnell mal hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bgb/__443.html
Na mal schauen....vielleicht outen sich ja noch mehr solcher Fälle....auf jeden Fall würde ich nicht nur hier, sondern auch schon mal zeitnah bei Cube anfragen (Garantie/Kulanz) - vielleicht gibt es dann auch schon ein positives Feedback für dich oder das Problem ist dort bereits bestens samt Lösungsvorschlag bekannt....
Anderenfalls bleibt wohl nur eine verbindliche Rechtsberatung - oder die Klage .... ist hier zufällig jemand RA? 
Wie auch immer - viel Glück!


----------



## slang (17. August 2010)

Hallo,
Sorry, wenn du dein Rad permanent allen Witterungseinflüßen aussetzt, würde ich da aber von Eigenverschulden sprechen. Deine Beschreibung klingt nach "durch Sonne ausgeblichen"

Grüße,
slang


----------



## S.D. (17. August 2010)

slang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sorry, wenn du dein Rad permanent allen Witterungseinflüßen aussetzt, würde ich da aber von Eigenverschulden sprechen. Deine Beschreibung klingt nach "durch Sonne ausgeblichen"
> 
> Grüße,
> slang



Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß der Rahmen eloxiert ist. 
Wenn der Rahmen in so kurzer Zeit die Farbe von schwarz auf braun gewechselt hat, dann liegt ein Fehler bei der Eloxierung vor. 
Ein klarer Reklamationsgrund.
Eloxierte Teile können zwar nach etlichen Jahren durch UV-Licht eine leichte Verfärbung annehmen (je nach Hersteller der Eloxalflüssigkeit), aber nicht nach 1 Jahr.

Gruß


----------



## Passyone (18. August 2010)

Hi,
war vor kurzem bei meinem Kumpel in der Werkstatt. Dort stand auch ein braunes LTD - hatte mich natürlich erst gewundert - neue Farbe ? 
Rahmen war auch ausgeblichen auch so ein braun Bronze Farbe. Ist also kein Einzelfall. Meines Erachtens klarer Garantiefall einfach mal bei CUBE anrufen oder zur Werksatt seines Kaufortes gehen.
Kunde mit dem Fahrrad war im übrigen zum Bremsen entlüften da - diese Farbveränderung war ihm egal.
LTD Rahmen:
'08 - Ohne Probleme
'09 - Farbenproblem (Schwarz zu braun)
'10 - Schriftzug CUBE bröselt ab


----------



## kampfgnom (18. August 2010)

Die Pigmentschicht ist bei Eloxal sehr viel dünner als bei Lack, zudem können nur sehr fein gemahlene Pigmente benutzt werden, da die Porengröße nicht gerade üppig ist. Lichtecht schwarz zu eloxieren ist daher weiterhin eine Kunst, die noch lange nicht jeder Galvanikbetrieb beherrscht. 
Klassisches Schwarz-Pigment ist normalerweise Russ. Der wird aber durch UV-Strahlung zügig ins Jenseits befördert.


----------



## S.D. (18. August 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Die Pigmentschicht ist bei Eloxal sehr viel dünner als bei Lack, zudem können nur sehr fein gemahlene Pigmente benutzt werden, da die Porengröße nicht gerade üppig ist. Lichtecht schwarz zu eloxieren ist daher weiterhin eine Kunst, die noch lange nicht jeder Galvanikbetrieb beherrscht.
> Klassisches Schwarz-Pigment ist normalerweise Russ. Der wird aber durch UV-Strahlung zügig ins Jenseits befördert.



Ein gut eloxiertes Teil bleibt über Jahre nahezu unverändert. Oft kommt es nach Jahren vor, daß man bei Sonnenlicht einen leichten lilastich erkennen kann.
Wenn nach einem Jahr die Farbe von schwarz auf braun wechselt, liegt ein Fehler vor. Sowas darf nicht sein.
Liegt vielleicht daran, daß Cube die Rahmen mittlerweile in Fernost endbehandeln läßt.

Gruß


----------



## Exekuhtot (18. August 2010)

Klar schauen viele Räder auch nach Jahren noch schwarz aus. 
Ein Großteil derer steht aber nicht das ganze Jahr in der Sonne.


----------



## kampfgnom (18. August 2010)

Für gute Lichtbeständigkeit wird Alu zweistufig gefärbt. Die zweistufige Färbung beinhaltet ein elektrolytisch unterstütztes Zinnbad und ein organisches Farbbad danach. Das organische Pigment wird trotzdem aufgebraucht. Dann wird das Teil bräunlich. 
Zweistufige Färbung ist im Automotivesektor absolute Bedingung, kostet aber mehr als doppelt soviel wie eine einfache organische Färbung. Und letztere reicht nrmalerweise für Räder, da nur Wenige ihr Rad in der vollen Sonne lagern...


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. August 2010)

Also mein Cube wird nur am Wochenende rasugeholt un steht ansonsten in der Garage...
Trotzdem hab ich an der Front des Steuerrohrs eine Braunverfärbung,wenns nur das Steuerrohr bleibt isses nicht so tragisch,sollte allerdings noch mehr kommen,meld ich mich nochmal

PS:Hab ein LTD Race '09


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2010)

War bei meinem LTD auch so. Wurde über 
einen Händler durch CUBE anstandslos gegen einen neuen 2010er Rahmen kostenlos getauscht.

Mein Händler meinte auch, das das Problem bei CUBE bekannt sei


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2010)

Na dann mal los - bates1337  Zum Händler oder zu Cube.
Klingt doch richtig gut - halt uns auf dem Laufenden ....


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2010)

der Vorteil dabei ist, das der 2010er Rahmen einfach wesentlich geiler ausschaut!

stelle heute Abend dann auch mal Bilder von meinem CUBE hier rein...


----------



## bates1337 (26. August 2010)

Bin leider nich früher dazu gekommen, aber hab es endlich geschaft Bilder vom Rahmen zu machen.
Werd heut Mittag mal zu meinem Fahrradhändler fahren und schauen was der spricht.
Vielen dank noch für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## dusi__ (26. August 2010)

mh, sieht doch nich soooo schlecht aus 
passt sich nur dem spacer an


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. August 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> mh, sieht doch nich soooo schlecht aus
> passt sich nur dem spacer an


Genau das habe ich auch gleich gedacht  
Wenn man schwarz haben will (wie ich) ist die Sache sehr ärgerlich.
Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es so extrem ausbleicht. 
Aber sonst sieht es doch sehr individuell (und gar nicht mal so doof) aus.  Hat fast schon was von "beuzes" goldenem AMS. 
(vgl. "zeigt her eure cubes")
Dennoch - mal gespannt was der Händler sagt - wenn man damit leben kann, gibt es vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit der Wertminderung bzw. eines Vergleiches mit Tendenz "etwas Geld zurück" ????
Wäre für mich auf jeden Fall eine Alternative....wenn man sein Bike liebt. Und irgendwann ist ein Neues fällig - da hat man schon eine Anzahlung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decline (27. August 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dennoch - mal gespannt was der Händler sagt - wenn man damit leben kann, gibt es vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit der Wertminderung bzw. eines Vergleiches mit Tendenz "etwas Geld zurück" ????



da wirst du mit sicherheit keine chance haben.


----------



## Milan0 (27. August 2010)

wie gesagt, mein Rahmen wurde problemlos getauscht. Ich konnte damit nicht leben. 

Habe ein schwarzes Bike gekauft, dann will ich auch das es schwarz bleibt!

Und der 2010er Rahmen schaut einfach nur wesentlich besser aus, aber das ist ja immer Geschmackssache...


----------



## Gampler (27. August 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem auch nach einem Jahr, wo es nur draußen war um gefahren zu werden und die restliche Zeit in der Garage stand, bin zu meinem Händler und es wurde ohne Probleme umgetauscht (mein 09 Rahmen war sogar noch ein bisschen schwärzer)...Leider musste ich ein paar Wochen warten bis der neue Rahmen da war, aber sowas ist man ja von Cube gewohnt. 
Mit dem neuen 2010Rahmen hatte ich bis jetzte noch keine Probleme.


----------



## bates1337 (27. August 2010)

Mein Händler hat gestern Fotos vom Rahmen gemacht und hat gemeint das der Rahmen normalerweise getauscht wird. Werde berichten was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## ZJGuy (28. August 2010)

Ist bei dem LTD meines Sohnes genauso.

Schwarz wandelt sich an einigen Stellen in die Farbe Bronze / Gold um ...

Und ja, wir fahren auch in der Sonne. Sorry ...)

(was einige Leute hier im Forum doch für Vostellungen haben, MTB nur im Keller und Lichtgeschützt - Schwachsinn ...)

LTD zum Dealer gebracht, und ohne Nachfrage steht seit 2 Wochen nun ein neuer Rahmen bereit und wartet auf Einbau 

Somit - Problem ist bei Cube bekannt, i.d.R. bekommst du einen neuen Rahmen!


----------



## andree03 (28. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein 2009er Race und schon den zweiten "schwarzen" Rahmen, der sich nun auch schon wieder braun verfärbt hat. Das Rad steht nun wirklich nicht übermäßig viel draußen. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Metamorphose nach einer ersten längeren Regendurchquerung aufgetreten ist und langsam schleichend immer heller wird. Da es der zweite verfärbte Rahmen ist, hatte ich mich damit schon fast mürrisch abgefunden aber wo ich das jetzt hier lese, werde ich wohl doch noch mal zum Händler latschen und um Austausch via Cube bitten. Die Funktionalität ist dadurch ja auch nicht eingeschränkt aber wie oben schon geschrieben - ich hab ein schwarzes Race gekauft und keine Braun-Fleckiges. Ist ja auch noch innerhalb der Garantie - so sollte es sicher keine Probleme mit dem Tausch geben (war beim ersten Rahmen auch völlig unproblematisch!). 
Da hat Cube wohl am falschen Ende gespart...


----------



## Milan0 (29. August 2010)

mir ist es erstmals nach einer Radtour im August in Italien aufgefallen. Da war sicher die Sonne und nicht der Regen schuld


----------



## bates1337 (21. September 2010)

Sooo, hab gerade mein Rad vom Händler wieder abgeholt.
Es gab aber nicht wie bei Milna0 einen 2010 Rahmen sondern schon den 2011


----------



## Milan0 (22. September 2010)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen!

Hoffen wir mal das der jetzt Schwarz bleibt. Mein 2010er ist zumindest immernoch schön Schwarz


----------



## bates1337 (22. September 2010)

Das Hoffe ich auch.
Für Andree03 würde sich der gang zum Händler wohl lohnen wenn sich sein zweiter 09er Rahmen schon wieder verfärbt. 
Das Problem scheint ja auf die 2009er Modelle begrenzt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. September 2010)

bates1337 schrieb:


> Sooo, hab gerade mein Rad vom Händler wieder abgeholt.
> Es gab aber nicht wie bei Milna0 einen 2010 Rahmen sondern schon den 2011


 Damit hat Dein Thread ja ein sauberes Ende gefunden 
      Glückwunsch & nun ab in die Sonne mit Fahrer und Bike


----------



## andree03 (25. September 2010)

hi... komme auch grad vom Händler zurück... Hab gleich neben dem bunten Rahmen noch mehr Kleinigkeiten reklamiert (Vorbau & MC-Kartusche der Reba). Soweit sollte wohl auch alles kein Problem sein. Wird wohl alles ausgetauscht...

Hoffe, der 2011er Rahmen bleibt jetzt auch schwarz...

Gruß


----------

